# Zapco C2k 6.0x 30th Anniversary Amp



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/283003036310

I've got my Zapco C2k 6.0x 30th anniversary edition Competition Amplifier up for sale on eBay. It's clean as hell, with a few signs of use on the end caps and screw holes. I removed it from my car back in 2010 and sent it in to Zapco, where they replaced the Fan modules so that the fans would kick on at power up instead of just when it got hot. The C2k amps apparently had a split at some point where they went from fans kicking on at temperature, vs fans kicking on at power on... I just wanted the amp to be updated to the most modern thinking possible. 

This is an awesome amp, and I am selling well below the average for a 6.0x... I just want to get the amp out of storage and free up the money for an old truck I'm restoring. 

If someone wants to buy it from DIYMA, I could do $425 shipped and include some simbilink cables with that as well. Shoot me a PM.


----------

